# The safest supplement for a 16 year old



## trufan2012 (Mar 28, 2013)

I have a 16 year old that is beginning weight training.  He is taking whey protein as a meal supplement.  What is the best pre-workout supplement that would be safe and beneficial for him?


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Mar 28, 2013)

trufan2012 said:


> I have a 16 year old that is beginning weight training.  He is taking whey protein as a meal supplement.  What is the best pre-workout supplement that would be safe and beneficial for him?



In my opinion, I'd go with bcaa/beta alanine and maybe glutamine and/or creatine. All of these are organic by nature and nonstimulants, but will still greatly benefit his workouts. Just my 2 cents


----------



## lilgumby (Mar 28, 2013)

Steak ,chicken and lots of it.  Eat ,eat and eat more


----------



## PushAndPull (Mar 28, 2013)

He's 16 why does he need a pre-workout supplement?


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 28, 2013)

PushAndPull said:


> He's 16 why does he need a pre-workout supplement?



@ 16 his sheer exuberance for the iron and his quest to be the best he could possibly be should be enough of a pre WO.


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Mar 28, 2013)

Obviously the best answer is food food and more food. But just as I know I was gonna use one no matter what people told me I bet he will too


----------



## PushAndPull (Mar 28, 2013)

IronAddict said:


> @ 16 his sheer exuberance for the iron and his quest to be the best he could possibly be should be enough of a pre WO.



Seriously, if you don't have enough energy at 16 go see a doctor.


----------



## charred99 (Mar 28, 2013)

Whole food as others have stated. But creatine and whey are great also.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 28, 2013)

trufan2012 said:


> I have a 16 year old that is beginning weight training.  He is taking whey protein as a meal supplement.  What is the best pre-workout supplement that would be safe and beneficial for him?



chicken


----------



## unclezfan (Mar 29, 2013)

Hard dick and bubblegum! Just Dance!!


----------



## Dr.G (Apr 1, 2013)

trufan2012 said:


> I have a 16 year old that is beginning weight training.  He is taking whey protein as a meal supplement.  What is the best pre-workout supplement that would be safe and beneficial for him?


 he does not need any supplements , just a balanced healthy diet. he can take some natural stuff like fish oil and natural vitamin supplements that's all


----------



## mayer1984 (Apr 2, 2013)

You should always consult a physician before starting a supplement routine. Creatine is generally ok but talk to the doctor for sure before adding the others.. Good luck


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Apr 10, 2013)

I think that you should try Creatine as a supplement it will work well with you already taking whey protein so this will be something good to add to your routine. I think this is a safe product to use and can get you great results. Stay away from the hard stuff your too young! Good luck


----------



## Getbig2 (Apr 10, 2013)

PushAndPull said:


> Seriously, if you don't have enough energy at 16 go see a doctor.





I agree, when I was 16 there was no stopping me, full of energy.


----------



## longworthb (Apr 11, 2013)

He's in high school. His main motivation is getting laid. That should be a good preworkout for him lol


----------



## jay_steel (Apr 11, 2013)

honey and rice cakes... i dont get the whole pre work out craze...make sure his diet is in check first with proper meals before you supplement. If your hard headed and have to get a pre work out check out hemovol i think it is from iforce its a non stim. putting a kid on stims is retarded by the way. check his diet.


----------



## c4x (May 1, 2013)

BCAA'S if he MUST have a "magical muscle building supplement".  Invest in chicken,steak, and egg whites, High protein..always. Most meat contains BCAA's any how. 16 years old, he doesn't need supplements..only food.....As stated above.


----------



## gman10 (May 1, 2013)

I was vit shoppe and this (he goes to my gym) kid was w/ his mother looking at the "pre-workouts" and he's got 1 tub in 1 hand and is grabbign another, he says to his mother"this 1 is for energy and this 1 is for the pump".....she says" do you really need to be taking all this stuff"......I wanted to pull his hair out w/ my hands......Its these fucking magazines and their targeted "advertising".......I felt bad for his mother b/c she probably dropped 70 bucks so her 16 yr old shithead(this peckerhead is always playing around and leaving all his plates on whatever he uses......)can have energy and a pump......what happened to the days of getting a cheap fucking "marcy" bench and the 110lb weider set and lifting in your basement?........eh, anyways.......


----------



## Swfl (May 1, 2013)

Tren, lol jk.  Creatine with some Gatorade and protein powder. I like the krealkalyn creatine. You use less ant get less gastro sides.



trufan2012 said:


> I have a 16 year old that is beginning weight training.  He is taking whey protein as a meal supplement.  What is the best pre-workout supplement that would be safe and beneficial for him?


----------



## 69ingchipmunks (May 3, 2013)

His just taking them cause his idols do? I'm 16. No pwo drinks are needed, just shit load of meat


----------



## hypo_glycemic (May 3, 2013)

trufan2012 said:


> I have a 16 year old that is beginning weight training.  He is taking whey protein as a meal supplement.  What is the best pre-workout supplement that would be safe and beneficial for him?



Whey peptides or micro hydrolyzed nutrients are not a meal supplement per say.. Most whey peptide profiles have a half life of around 90 minutes, so, essentially whey protein is temporary until its pee'd out. I would feed him a gram of protein per body pound and plenty of fluids and rest. He's producing a lot of DHEA at his age..


----------



## Ezskanken (May 3, 2013)

What Hypo_Glycemic said, whey protein shouldn't be substituted for a meal. After his workout is a must, and maybe even before he goes to bed. He needs to eat more, taking advantage of his young metabolism. At 16, he doesn't need a pre-workout IMO.


----------



## eminemballer1 (Nov 12, 2013)

Egg whites and porridge!


----------



## micheal78 (Jan 3, 2014)

Take the glutimine pre and post workout!!drink enough water 3liters a day. Moreover I suggest to discuss your diet with an expert first.


----------



## zerotime (Jan 29, 2014)

Food. 
But if you want a pre-workout, just follow the directions and don't be dumb.


----------



## iPhone12 (Jun 5, 2014)

Despite what many think because we live in a world that wants to make them feel better... The term "natural" is far from natural the way it's being used.  If you take creatine- you are not natural.  If you take ANY supplement that isn't regular food, your not natural.  If it's processed in a lab, your not natural.  Period. Scientifically that is. Creatine may be natural occurring but so is test. It is not possible to eat 5-10g of creatine from foods in one day. So again there is nothing natural here.  I get what people wanna say- non hormone supplementation.  Just thought I'd  shed science on the term natural.  Here's a good article. http://thinksteroids.com/articles/natural-bodybuilding-modern-oxymoron/


----------



## Oldschool (Jun 9, 2014)

I don't think he has a son. Look at his signature. He is here to sell soap.


----------



## exerciseordie (Jun 9, 2014)

BlueJayMuscle said:


> In my opinion, I'd go with bcaa/beta alanine and maybe glutamine and/or creatine. All of these are organic by nature and nonstimulants, but will still greatly benefit his workouts. Just my 2 cents



I agree with bluejay. If he really wants a small energy boost then have him cycle caffeine. Yes I said cycle. Allow his CNS system to have a rest. Just my .02


----------



## tools2020 (Jul 10, 2014)

Pretty much food is your best option.... maybe some whey wouldn't hurt ha.


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 11, 2014)

Yeah dude I wouldn't even be pushing the whey protein idea.  Preworkout...bread/white rice/lean protein.  That will cover preworkout and post workout.  Nothing to heavy or fatty or too slow digesting.  Fuck the whey protein bro.  Unless it's unavoidable for emergencies.  He's got the rest of his life to waste his money on that shit.   Whey protein-$9 a lb.  Chicken breast $2 a lb.  I just dropped $70 on shit whey protein at vitamin shoppe and it just went in the toilet.  That's on gear.  He has to learn when, what, and how much to eat.


----------



## The-Doctor (Aug 30, 2014)

This product is a bit expensive but orbit is having a 15% off sale I think for this weekend. One scoop of this product will get you one of your best workouts ever, period.

It even got a shout out by an IFBB on blue collar radio and they are not in any way affiliated with the company. That says a lot about the product. 

Plus it tastes very good and it has your 5g of creatine already in it so you don't have to purchase creatine any more 

http://www.orbitnutrition.com/cart/olympus-labs-conqu3r-fruit-punch-20-servings.html


----------



## ROID (Aug 30, 2014)

Food

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## Warriorblaze (Aug 30, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> I was thinking tren, lots of tren.



Thread is a year and a half old. He's probably ready for Tren by now.


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 30, 2014)

He's prolly poppin dbols like candy now just like Arnold was at 16.


----------

